# C-Media AC97 PLZ HELP



## Sawan (Nov 12, 2004)

Please help me.  :sad: 

i've got windows XP Proffesional service pack 2 and all of a sudden my sound stopped working. it says General error (10). i went 2 trouble shoot and done all the steps. I've uninstalled and re in stalled it but still not working. Ive looked for updates and there aren't any. I really need you guys too help me. My sound hasn't been working for Months now. :4-dontkno

if any one knows how to fix this PLEASE tell me.


----------



## idtent (Aug 13, 2003)

I found this, but there are different c-media chipsets. Can you see a number listed in device manager?

Here is one:
http://www.softwarepatch.com/utilities/cmedia-9738.html


----------



## Sawan (Nov 12, 2004)

idtent said:


> I found this, but there are different c-media chipsets. Can you see a number listed in device manager?
> 
> Here is one:
> http://www.softwarepatch.com/utilities/cmedia-9738.html


ok im downloading this. After i downlond it will the Sound icon come back in the bottom right corner next to the clock? Because my sound icon has vanished.


----------



## [Mystic] (Nov 3, 2004)

Yes, it should do.


----------



## Sawan (Nov 12, 2004)

ok im counting on u guys!!


----------



## idtent (Aug 13, 2003)

Have you tried this yet?

Google for aida32 ?? I think that is it. Then post the info in the thread.

TIA


----------



## Sawan (Nov 12, 2004)

I tryed downloading the other thing and it comes up in the control panel but when i go 2 click on it nothing comes up.

ps. whats Aida32???



idtent said:


> I found this, but there are different c-media chipsets. Can you see a number listed in device manager?
> 
> Here is one:
> http://www.softwarepatch.com/utilities/cmedia-9738.html


i downloaded the Cmedia chipset. i installed it and it said restart. i restarted and the sound icon was still gone. i clicked on Control Panel and a new icon called CMI Audio Config came up. i click on this but nothing happens.

:4-dontkno :4-dontkno :4-dontkno :4-dontkno :4-dontkno



idtent said:


> Have you tried this yet?
> 
> Google for aida32 ?? I think that is it. Then post the info in the thread.
> 
> TIA


Listen i downloaded Aida32 and i've created a report and everything for my pc. Now what information do u want me 2 post here?


----------



## idtent (Aug 13, 2003)

Post the hardware info...


----------



## Sawan (Nov 12, 2004)

im really sorry about this :4-dontkno :4-dontkno but im not a whizz using AIDA32! now hardware information...theres quite alot of info on Aida32 i dno where it is...is it in the report or is it in the normal screen? 
Can u please tell me where the hardware info is? thanks a bunch

it says in the report under

sound video and game controllers:

Audio Codecs 5.1.2535.0
Audio Codecs 5.1.2535.0
Aureal Vortex Game Port 5.1.2535.0
C-Media AC97 Audio Device 5.12.1.39
Legacy Audio Drivers 5.1.2535.0
Legacy Video Capture Devices 5.1.2535.0
Media Control Devices 5.1.2535.0
Microsoft Kernel System Audio Device 5.1.2535.0
Microsoft WINMM WDM Audio Compatibility Driver 5.1.2535.0
MPU-401 Copatible MIDI Device 5.1.2535.0
Standard Game Port 5.0.0.0
Video Codecs 5.1.2535.0


I hardly understand this stuff. maybe this info will help you. have you got MSN? Maybe i could send you the report or maybe even in an email? Any ideas how to fix the sound?


----------



## idtent (Aug 13, 2003)

Do a report. Use the report wizard, select hardware, then do a Plain text file. Copy and paste it here.


----------



## Sawan (Nov 12, 2004)

u want me to copy all of the report in here??


----------



## idtent (Aug 13, 2003)

How about parts pertaining to multimedia or soundcards or unknown devices.

Thanks. Sorry for the delay. You caught me between two of my (now 5) jobs


----------



## Duckster1 (Nov 22, 2003)

Do you know what Cmedia sound chip you have?
Since its onboard, what motherboard do you have?
Does the motherboard manual state what chip you have?
AC97 means that its compliant with AC97 standards, its not a sound chip!
These are the AC'97 compliant Cmedia Chips
CMI9761 
CMI9739/A 
CMI9738/S 

These are some of the sound chips that are onboard:
CMI8738 
CMI8338 
CMI8330 
CMI8329 
CMI8328 
This is the Cmedia site, its slow so be patient!
http://www.cmedia.com.tw/e_download_01.htm


----------



## Sawan (Nov 12, 2004)

Duckster1 said:


> Do you know what Cmedia sound chip you have?
> Since its onboard, what motherboard do you have?
> Does the motherboard manual state what chip you have?
> AC97 means that its compliant with AC97 standards, its not a sound chip!
> ...


so if i download this my sound'll be fixed?


----------

